# Overtraining our pre-teen and teenage girls



## shesulsa (Oct 20, 2006)

In conversation with another member here, we noticed how much stringent pushing there is on our pre-teen and teenage girls to be fit and potentially overtrain.  Hopefully that member will post about the requirements s/he witnesses.

My daughter, at 12, was expected to run several miles per day, as she had a Phys. Ed. requirement of running the mile in under ten minutes ... so would run at least twice in a class period.  At the end of the day, she would be required to run suicides for training and to run the mile again in after-school sports.  Then, she would have to come to martial arts class where she is coming up in the higher color ranks and where much is expected of her - especially setting an example.

We've talked on the board before about the dangers of overtraining in adults, but I worry about the future health of these young girls who are training like I never trained as a teen.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, I trained like that when I was involved with competitive sports (basketball, volleyball, cross-country running, and track) during high school.  

My son, who is both involved with competitive sports (soccer, football, basketball, track, etc.) as well as kenpo, also train extensively.   He started doing this when in elementary school, and now he is in junior high. 

Do I worry about this?  No, not really, because I trained the same way when I was his age.  The only thing about this is that I watch to make sure he doesn't over-do himself and allow him breaks whenever he needs or asks (even if this may require a note from me to his coach or Kenpo instructor). 

- Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Oct 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> In conversation with another member here, we noticed how much stringent pushing there is on our pre-teen and teenage girls to be fit and potentially overtrain.  Hopefully that member will post about the requirements s/he witnesses.



Wonder who you would be talkin about? :angel: 



shesulsa said:


> We've talked on the board before about the dangers of overtraining in adults, but I worry about the future health of these young girls who are training like I never trained as a teen.
> 
> Thoughts?



My youngest daughter is involved in Volleyball, Cheer and training hard for the Air Gun Championships and Canada Winter Games both coming up in February 2007.  

She is participating in Volleyball to help with her coordination and stamina.  She is participating in Cheer as a base for strength and balance.  She is also doing core exercises and strengthening at home and twice a week at shooting practice.  

Today she stayed home because she pulled a muscle in her back yesterday in Cheer.  She was in much pain and movig very slowly.  I sometimes worry that she is doing too much and not giving herself enough time to heal in between.  Every time she walks out of school or any practice she is tired and worn, but she is loving every minute of it.  She is keeping her eye on the ball, using her extra cirricular activities to, as she puts it "help her attain her goal, two gold medals at the games."

We have told her that she is to take it easy this weekend and let her back get better.  Best handle the situation quickly and allow it to resolve itself then have it become chronic.  She has agreed not to exercise this weekend as her fear of NOT being able to train and NOT being able to go to the games due to injury is first and foremost in her mind.

I think it my responsibility as her parent to make sure that there is constant communication between us and her coaches.  That they all understand her goal and work together to ensure she doesn't overtrain and reassure her that taking it easy and healing is just as important as the work out itself.


----------



## searcher (Oct 20, 2006)

The time will come when the other trainers and coaches come to the understanding that they are not really heping their athletic ability.   I learned this after we had an Olympic strength and conditioning coach take over at the University I was playing football at.   We did very little conditioning at the end of practise and it made a huge difference in our game.   Other teams would be exhausted at the end of the game and we would still be fresh and they were doing tons of conditioning.   I made a vow at that time that when I became a trainer that I would follow the same path.   I have now made an immense difference in the health of my clients.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 20, 2006)

There have been a lot of stories in the news lately about teens in general - boys and girls - developing overuse injuries previously only seen in adults at earlier and earlier ages.  The key seems to be that sports seasons are stretching out longer and longer, so that more and more teens are in multiple sports at the same time, without the opportunity to heal between seasons.  A google search on the words "teen athlete training injury frequency" generated quite a list of articles on both prevention and rising rates of occurrence.


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think it can be a problem.  More so now than ever before because kids are starting the rigorous training at a younger age in many instances and focusing on one sport.  I suppose it is better than then sitting in front of a tv, but still I think there needs to be some middle ground.  In my own limited world, I know that growing up, I screwed up my hips playing soccer and I still pay for it.  If I stretch my lower back and hip flexors I can keep myself in ok shape, occasionally I need to do a good swift hard side kick to "pop" everything back into place.  But on really long car rides especially if I am driving a rental car, I end up in excrutiating pain shooting along my hips.  Same thing happens if I sit in a bad chair (like those found at most colleges...) for an extended period of time...

Not sure if the fun of youth is worth the pain of now and have concerns what will happen as I get older...


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Oct 20, 2006)

My view is the same as with adults.  You can train efficiently or inefficiently, optimally or just plain stupid.  Everyone has different considerations to be made.  Most people do not understand how to make these distinctions, and that is dangerous.


----------



## davemitchel (Oct 21, 2006)

I fully agree with Shirtripper. Just want to add that her nutrition has to be monitored as she is still growing and developing. This will prevent joint and skeletal issues in later life.

Peace
Dave


----------

